# New Containers I found



## chinomathboy (Sep 22, 2005)

Well, I finally found a website that sells clear pre-punched containers. These are the 'cheapest' I found! And they also have the lid with screen top(or fabric). . There are many sizes and different kind... Just want to share a good source...

Here is the link for the ones with pre-punched and with screen lid.. http://superiorenterprise.com/catalog/prod...products_id=321 This is what I use for Idolomantis Diabolica.

chen


----------



## chinomathboy (Sep 22, 2005)

I forgot to mention, free shipping for purchase over 50 dollars... That's 20 dollars saving compare to other websites...

me = happy shopper...


----------



## Rick (Sep 23, 2005)

I agree. I buy stuff from them.


----------



## bellerophon (Nov 3, 2007)

Just thought I'd fill everyone in. Us frog addicts use the 32oz cups for our flies but they seem to work just as well for mantids. Superior has em for .30 each with a min of 240 cups but our Josh over at joshsfrogs sells em for .30 each with no minimum.

http://joshsfrogs.com/catalog/index.php?cPath=21_53

http://superiorenterprise.com/product_info...products_id=134


----------



## Malnra (Nov 3, 2007)

It does not instill confidence in me when the links on the left side of that page give me a 404 error. I will check it again in the morning to see if it is still that way.


----------



## bellerophon (Nov 3, 2007)

lol on joshs? fine on my end. I can personally vouch for the guy, heck I'd practically guarantee it. cant say the same for superior


----------



## yen_saw (Nov 4, 2007)

Yea I just ordered from Josh, he is reliable and the price is very reasonable. superior also has inexpensive supply, but the quantity is hard to swallow especially for the insect containers and lids.


----------



## Mushi (Mar 15, 2008)

Was wondering if the cloth top would be bad for consistant high humidity. I want 32oz containers with tops that will last. Anyone know where I can buy the metal/aluminum screen top containers not in huge bulk amounts? I'm looking for maybe 50 at the most maybe 25. Thanks



bellerophon said:


> Just thought I'd fill everyone in. Us frog addicts use the 32oz cups for our flies but they seem to work just as well for mantids. Superior has em for .30 each with a min of 240 cups but our Josh over at joshsfrogs sells em for .30 each with no minimum. http://joshsfrogs.com/catalog/index.php?cPath=21_53
> 
> http://superiorenterprise.com/product_info...products_id=134


----------



## macro junkie (Mar 15, 2008)

Mushi said:


> Was wondering if the cloth top would be bad for consistant high humidity. I want 32oz containers with tops that will last. Anyone know where I can buy the metal/aluminum screen top containers not in huge bulk amounts? I'm looking for maybe 50 at the most maybe 25. Thanks


http://superiorenterprise.com/catalog/prod...products_id=257


----------



## macro junkie (Mar 15, 2008)

just found this web site..thanks guys.i need aload of these..great prices to..


----------



## matt020593 (Mar 15, 2008)

Where can I get these containers in the UK?

Matt.


----------



## macro junkie (Mar 15, 2008)

[quot


----------



## asdsdf (Mar 15, 2008)

Matthew Whittle said:


> Where can I get these containers in the UK?Matt.


Well, Hibiscussmile can ship to the UK. She shipped the mesh containers to MJ. Her website is www.mantisplace.com


----------



## pedro92 (Mar 15, 2008)

asdsdf said:


> Well, Hibiscussmile can ship to the UK. She shipped the mesh containers to MJ. Her website is www.mantisplace.com


It seem her containers are cheaper also when i looked at them last. She is very reliable and great to do business with.


----------

